# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Pijn achtige jeuk in de schaamstreek

## SquareXI

Beste iedereen,

Ik heb de afgelopen tijd erg jeuk aan de schaamstreek. Deze jeuk die zit mij erg in de weg in het dagelijks leven, ik heb het gevoel dat ik elke moment de schaamstreek moet 'masseren' zodat de jeuk weer weg gaat maar natuurlijk kan je niet op straat of op het werk even je hand in je broek doen.
Nou dacht ik dat oorzaak van de jeuk te lang schaamhaar was. Al het schaamhaar afgeschoren en kwam ik tot een bizare ontdekking, bij de haarzakjes zaten allemaal rode bultjes en vlekjes, sommige bultjes zagen er ook uit als hele kleine jeugdpuistjes. De jeuk is nu echt zo erg dat mijn omgeving merkt dat ik snel geïrriteerd ben en ook minder goed functioneer op het werk. Wie weet waar ik last van heb en heeft hier ervaring mee? Ik ben een man van 31.

hierbij stuur ik een foto van het stukje schaamstreek zodat jullie kunnen zien wat er aan de hand is. (onderstaande link is de webpagina waar de foto op staat)
[URL]https://gyazo.com/f509442c70f194b5f617fbc5871b91df[URL]

----------

